
CrossVCL – Build Delphi VCL Application for macOS and Linux - peter_d_sherman
https://www.crossvcl.com/
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: Haven't tested this, but it looks weird and interesting...

 _Perfect for Hacker News!_ <g>

